# Poljot Shtumanski Early 80s



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi All,

Fell in love with this Poljot on another forum and, with the exchange rate being so good, got it for Â£50 incl postage from US.
















Can anyone tell me anything about it? Age? Not got it yet, so not sure what's inside...but am told it's a Poljot Chrono of some sorts.










Thanks

Paul


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Does it say CCCP at the bottom of the dial? If it doesn't then it's 1992 onwards. Is the case stainless or chrome?

Of course it'll have a 3133 movement in it anyway.

It looks fairly modern but a nice watch anyway and a decent price







.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Some you win some you loose







I paid Â£105 for this old Poljot from Germany and having got it I'm not too keen on it







At least I have "done well" on other purchases.

Any one intrested in a trade check out the Trade/swaps section.

Mike..


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Silverhawk,

It's almost certainly a P3133 movement.

and the case is probably chrome plate.

This style of case remains reasonably rare, so keep it and take care of it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Does it say CCCP at the bottom of the dial? If it doesn't then it's 1992 onwards. Is the case stainless or chrome?
> 
> Of course it'll have a 3133 movement in it anyway.
> 
> ...


Damm, I wanted something a bit different...









Not another 3133, I already have 2 of those (I'd liked the Sekonda on RLT but too many other purchases going on at present)...









I'm told the case is SS and not chromed base metal; it just looked a bit older than the current Poljots that you see...

I think I'll take Garry's advice and keep it







...and get rid of this, any offers/trades (with box and all papers; display back, lume much greener than in photo)?:




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's mine Paul. A bit later than yours but the case is identical.

btw I'm sure the sekonda chrono will have the poljot 3133 in it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks PG.

What date do you think yours is? Did you buy from new?

I don't think that Sekonda will be 3133....but we'll have to wait for Roy or Ian to confirm.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Sekonda has a Poljot 3017 which is a column wheel chrono movement based on a Venus.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> The Sekonda has a Poljot 3017 which is a column wheel chrono movement based on a Venus.


Thanks Roy,

I'm going to have to learn more on what a "column wheel chrono movement" is.

I think I've seen you describe the Seiko 6138 chrono as this type as well, is that correct?

What type do you describe the Citizen 8110 as?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> The Sekonda has a Poljot 3017 which is a column wheel chrono movement based on a Venus.


 shows what I know BAC membership strong and true!!!

I bought mine off ebay Paul and the seller said it was mid 90's. Has "Made in Russia" on the case back. Ian will probably know when they started putting Nonet and the crown symbol on the dials.

Interestingly it says stainless steel back on the case back but doesn't mention the case. The case looks highly polished like chrome, but there is a small nick on the back of the case and it shows no sign of plating so I'm convinced it is steel.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Found this on movements 3017 3313

HERE


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is getting interesting!

Another link you might like HERE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's interesting PG, so all current Poljot's are 3133 with various complications?

And the 3017 is no longer used?

This link is interesting

Movement Gallery


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It seems Poljot introduced the 3133 movement in the mid 1970's (?1976).

I wish someone would tell ME when they started using "nonet" and the crown. All my 60's watches have Poljot on the dial.

"nonet" seems to arrive much later







.

Poljot's own site is waste of time and other histories I have seen are full of inconsistancies.

Don't these companies employ an archivist??









I'll do it if they want!!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry you didn't like your watch Mike.

It's a real pain when that happens.

The Germans are very keen on their Poljots and you seem to pay a higher price if you buy from them







.

Best thing to do is sell it back to them.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Ian,

Now there's an idea







I will have to mark it down to experience. I have an intresting looking 1960's Dimetron Divers watch coming from Germany for onlyÂ£30 so things will have been equalled out a bit.

MIKE..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It arrived this morning









Mixed feelings about it









Dial is much nicer that shown in seller's photo









But he said it was SS throughout; it's not, it's a chromed brass case with some chrome missing on one of the button tops









And, yes, it's a 3133 and no sign of a "CCCP"









































Cheers

Paul


----------

